# Failure with donor eggs (and effect of ulcerative colitis)



## hi1mjd (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi
I've read lots of posts on FF before but never written myself. After another failed IVF go I'd really like to hear whether others have had similar experiences, as I'm feeling pretty miserable! 
We had three attempts at IVF with my own eggs resulting in one chemical pregnancy and then two BFNs. My FSH is high and my AMH was really low (under 1.5). We got few eggs each time (I think it averaged 4), but none of them worked. We were advised to go for egg donation and we signed up for an egg sharing programme and even though it felt like a big decision at the time I 've been feeling really happy about it all. Before we went ahead again I had some more tests. There were concerns about blood clotting but in the end the haemotologist decided that it shouldn't be a problem. After a big wait (3 months to get a blood test back!) we went ahead last month.
We were provided with 11 donor eggs, 7 fertilized, and 6 were frozen on day 2. Because the clinic was going to be shut on Day 5 we decided to go ahead aiming at a day 3 transfer. I was really convinced it was going to work so only had one embryo transferred. It didn't work, and the embryo we didn't use also didn't make it past day 4. (That's the bit that worries me as it seems to be the same story as with my eggs.) We have four frozen embryos to try next month but I've suddenly lost all my optimism. I was so sure donation would be the answer! 
My partner has been infected by my negativity! He has ulcerative colitis and has started worrying that this could have some effect on embryo development and explain why nothing ever gets past Day 3. The info I've found on the internet doesn't seem to suggest a very strong connection with infertility so is he / and now me worrying about nothing?  His sperm test was fine but I think that covered motility etc (not a problem as fertilisation rates are fine) - I don't know whether we'd know about genetic quality.
Wow - much longer message than I intended! I would love to hear from people with experience of donor eggs to know what kind of success rates we should expect and also anyone with experience of ulcerative colitis (if there are any!) 
I would also be interested if there are any discussions about if / when to think about adoption as an alternative
THANKS !!!
Mash


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome to FF!!!

Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.
Here are a few links that I think might help you.

Donor conception ~ CLICK HERE

Male factors ~ CLICK HERE

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together. 
Good luck!



Jenny


----------



## Madison iris (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi my name is Emma I'm new on here.i can't imagine the pain and heartache you have both been through!.I have only been through ivf twice.I'm lucky to be a egg Donner .my first time I had 21 eggs ,11 for me and 10 for the other couple.they were great quality got to five day blastocyst and had two put back I was so full of confidence .But it didn't work and I had none frozen.     Second ivf has a egg Donner I had 16 eggs 8 each but was told they wasn't good enough for day five and it was best to be put back on day three. I thought that was it if I couldn't get pregnant after good quality day 5 blastocysts there was no way this would work!!!!And I gave up hope.  After the 2ww I toke the pregnancy test and showed two lines so I done another 5 to make sure.it worked and now I have a baby girl my little miracle!!  I hope you both have your little miracle !!!!Sometimes it doesn't matter about the quality or quantity it just takes that special 1 xxxxx good luck xxxxx


----------

